# Rat subscription boxes in the UK



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading up on RatPak in the US and am very keen to try it, but definitely not keen on the postage price to the UK! Has anybody got experience with a good UK alternative? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been looking for one, haven't found one yet but pets at home do a mystery rat box for £10. It's not a monthly subscription but I think it say on there that it's random items that rats can use that go in the box but it does change every month after a certian date.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/pets-parcel-rat-(online-exclusive)


----------

